# Bricklaying sponsorship needed!



## alison (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm a skilled bricklayer of 23 years looking for a sponsorship to work in Australia. I have looked at some job sites but there doesnt seem to be many opportunities for bricklayers.

Please can someone guide me to some links? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

which country are you from? Uzbekistan?


----------



## alison (Jul 7, 2011)

dan said:


> which country are you from? Uzbekistan?


I'm from the UK


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

pretty sure tradies of all types are in short supply mate... so it shouldn't be too hard.

the best job site is SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Alison, since you are 23 you also qualify for the Working Holiday Visa so would you think about applying for this first since you could possibly find a job with an employer who could sponsor you if you were a good worker?


----------

